# dur demek



## kmaro

Bu adamlara _*dur diyecek*_ yok mu?

teşekkürler


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*to stop*, as in *Someone stop me*!

_*Is there anyone to stop these guys?

*_Literally, _*to say stop*_, of course.


----------



## ameana7

Chazzwozzer said:


> *to stop*, as in *Someone stops me*!
> 
> _*Is there anyone to stop these guys?
> 
> *_Literally, _*to say stop*_, of course.


 
I think someone is singular, Chazz! 

And, I also translate this sentence into Turkish, as *"Isn't there anyone to stop these guys?"*, because the sentence has a negative meaning in Turkish.


----------



## kmaro

thx Chazz and Ameana7


----------



## Chazzwozzer

ameana7 said:


> I think someone is singular, Chazz!


İyi günler Sevgi,

"Someone" tekil; ancak bu yapıyla ilgili.

*Someone stops me: Biri beni durdurur.*
*Someone stop me: **Biri beni durdursun.*

Sanırım şimdi bu gramatik yapı kafanda canlanmıştır.


----------



## paranoid82

Chazzwozzer said:


> İyi günler Sevgi,
> 
> "Someone" tekil; ancak bu yapıyla ilgili.
> 
> *Someone stops me: Biri beni durdurur.*
> *Someone stop me: **Biri beni durdursun.*
> 
> Sanırım şimdi bu gramatik yapı kafanda canlanmıştır.


Böyle bi yapı olduğunu bilmiyordum açıkcası ben, teşekkürler...


----------



## ameana7

Chazzwozzer said:


> İyi günler Sevgi,
> 
> "Someone" tekil; ancak bu yapıyla ilgili.
> 
> *Someone stops me: Biri beni durdurur.*
> *Someone stop me: **Biri beni durdursun.*
> 
> Sanırım şimdi bu gramatik yapı kafanda canlanmıştır.


 
Hımm, emir olarak kullanılmış yani. Şimdi anlıyorum.



paranoid82 said:


> Böyle bir yapı olduğunu bilmiyordum açıkcası ben, teşekkürler...


 
Bir minik düzeltme. Bu arada hoşgeldin Paranoid.


----------



## paranoid82

ameana7 said:


> Hımm, emir olarak kullanılmış yani. Şimdi anlıyorum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bir minik düzeltme. Bu arada hoşgeldin Paranoid.


Selam!


----------



## Honour

ameana7 said:


> Hımm, emir olarak kullanılmış yani. Şimdi anlıyorum.


 
Aslında emir değil dilek şart kipinde kullanılmış (subjunctive).

God bless you (blesses değil): Tanrı seni kutsa*sın*
Long live the king: yaşa*sın* kral!
I want that it *be...*: istiyorum ki ol*sun* 
vs vs...

Subjunctive çekimi ingilizcede diğer çekimlerden çok farklı olmadığı için çoğunlukla fark edilmeden kullanılır. Bütün şahıslar için fiilin mastar hali subjunctivedir.
I am : I be 
You are: You be
S/he is: She be
Yukardaki örnekte fark edilmesine rağmen, diğer fiilerde ilk iki tekil şahıs ve çoğul şahıslar için fark oluşmazken  sadece 3. tekil şahıs -s eki almaz.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

İngiliz Marşı'nda denildiği gibi: *"God save the Queen!" *_(saves değil)_

Aklıma şu an bağlaçlardan, bu formda olan *lest *geliyor. *"He was worrying lest he be stabbed." *deriz örneğin, *"...lest he was stabbed"* değil.

Gerçi; çoğu zaman İngiliz İngilizcesinde, dilek kipinin yerini should + infinitive[mastar] alır.


----------



## ameana7

O zaman Fransızca'daki subjonktif ile eş olarak düşünmeliyim bu cümleyi. Ben genelde İngilizce'deki kullanımını belirli kalıplar içinde görmüştüm. Örneğin, "It is vital that individuals be trained as they can be adapted to this changing. "


----------



## Honour

ameana7 said:


> O zaman Fransızca'daki subjonktif ile eş olarak düşünmeliyim bu cümleyi. Ben genelde İngilizce'deki kullanımını belirli kalıplar içinde görmüştüm. Örneğin, "It is vital that individuals be trained as they can be adapted to this changing. "


Aynen , subjonctif , subjunctive, dilek-şart vs.


----------

